# Looking for pigeons/doves in NH area



## Marcaineart (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi, I have been learning about keeping pigeons and doves for a little while now and will be interested in getting some birds soon. I was hoping to find some people locally to help me with this. I'm not looking for anything fancy and definitely not expensive. I was wondering if I could even set up a coop of sorts and just have wild pigeons and doves come and go as they please but haven't found much information on this on other sites. Most seem preoccupied with breeding show or racing birds. I just want to enjoy watching and listening to them and caring for them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Marcaineart said:


> Hi, I have been learning about keeping pigeons and doves for a little while now and will be interested in getting some birds soon. I was hoping to find some people locally to help me with this. I'm not looking for anything fancy and definitely not expensive. I was wondering if I could even set up a coop of sorts and just have wild pigeons and doves come and go as they please but haven't found much information on this on other sites. Most seem preoccupied with breeding show or racing birds. I just want to enjoy watching and listening to them and caring for them.


where is you're location? if there are feral pigeons near you Im sure you could intice them over with feeding. if not then removing them from their location would not work as they would just fly back and they could have young in the nest and a mate of course. what you need to do is get you're loft ready first instead of thinking of the birds....get that done the right way..then look for the birds.. if you are wanting to let you're birds out then a performance breed would be a good choice. just remember though..hawks will visit and try to kill you're pigeons when out flying.


----------



## Marcaineart (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes there are feral pigeons in the area. I just haven't been able to find information if they will come of their own accord or not. I am in New Hampshire USA and would not try to capture wild birds. Like I said I would just like to give them a place to roost and enjoy watching them. If I needed to buy bred birds though I would prefer something that just kind of sticks around so they can be relatively free to come and go. Maybe just close up the coop for the nights. We do have hawks in our area as well and have seen them hunt a bird as well as them being attacked by a swarm of smaller birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Marcaineart said:


> Yes there are feral pigeons in the area. I just haven't been able to find information if they will come of their own accord or not. I am in New Hampshire USA and would not try to capture wild birds. Like I said I would just like to give them a place to roost and enjoy watching them. If I needed to buy bred birds though I would prefer something that just kind of sticks around so they can be relatively free to come and go. Maybe just close up the coop for the nights. We do have hawks in our area as well and have seen them hunt a bird as well as them being attacked by a swarm of smaller birds.


you would want to make sure it is ok to house pigeons where you live first and make sure the neighbors are ok with it as well. if that is good then you could build a loft and feed the ferals at a feeding station and slowly move it closer to you're loft then eventually put the feed in the loft and perhaps they may nest in it and use it. it would be good to close it at night to keep them safe from night predators. also during the day it should be kept an eye on for day time predators like hawks that may enter the loft and also a stray cat can also. you could at that point switch out their eggs and give the fake ones for hatch control.


----------

